# Giant Acorns!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I was out walking my farm today checking cameras and food plots. I was coming down along a small creek that is at the edge of my lower yard and the tree line that opens up into a stand of hardwoods. Anyway there is a couple Oaks right there so I walk over to see if there are any acorns on the ground yet. Well there were a lot on the ground and they were massive! I mean almost as big as a golf ball. I didn't think about it at the time but I should have taken a picture of them. I have never seen Acorns that big before ever. It seems like this year as dry as the summer has been the Oaks on my property have produced some good mast. Is anyone else seeing this in their areas? I am gonna grab a few of those acorns tomorrow and post up some picks.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, the acorns seem extra large this year.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Red acorns or white? We have some oaks on one of our properties and I've never seen them drop mast, or at least not a substantial amount and this year there are shooter marble sized ones everywhere! However, I tried to id them and wasn't really able to without having a leaf and acorn cap... So grab some of those while you're out.

I love your signature...I work with several japanese and they tell me that to them the r and l confuse them, so they mix them up... I try not to laugh when I occasionally get notes saying, "prease ret me know about retuce...." Me: WTF? once I have them repeat it, i realize we are discussing a recipe and they would like me to let them know about the amount of lettuce!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i got permission from a golf course to clean up their acorns (to drop by my deer stand  ) and yes one tree in paticular dropped nearly golf ball sized acorns. didnt pay attention if it was a red or white oak, but i plan on making a second run to get more


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, you have permission to take all our acorns!
Got 100's of red oaks and it's hard hat season!
Looks like it'll be like it was 4 years ago - the backyard was like walking on marbles . ..


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

You might have run into at Burr Oak tree. The acorns they produce are about golf ball size and heavy! They are part of the white oak family. 

Check out some of the google images and see if this is the type of acorn you ran into.
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQsAQwAA&biw=1345&bih=523


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

They are red's and scarlet's....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was just thinking the other day "what a bumper crop of acorns and apples!" ive got tons of acorns. got 4 buckets of white oak, 4 buckets red oak, and one truckload of apples. gonna be some fat deer out there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Was sitting out back with the wife last night - we were joking it sounded like a war zone! 
Acorns dropping everywhere!
When they come down from 80- 100 ft up, they come down hard!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

wildman said:


> They are red's and scarlet's....


That's what the ones I found are Reds. I got hit by one this morning while checking my scout cameras. It hit me square on top of my head lol. Made my eyes water lol!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have whites and reds and they are all dropping bombs.

Lg_mouth


----------



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

HA you guys atta try walnuts ?/>>.;"";. that really hurts!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It feels and sounds like a paint ball war when I've walked thru the woods the last week or so. Next time, I'm wearing a hard hat.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

its like walking on gravel around here. I thought I was gonna have to take cover when the wind started blowing.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

beaver said:


> its like walking on gravel around here. I thought I was gonna have to take cover when the wind started blowing.


Dang beaver your nuts are huge! The reds that have been dropping here are just as big. I was out over the weekend and seen a ton of squirrels all on the ground busy at doing their thing. I wish I'd have taken my 10/22 but I didn't even think about it till I got out there. I seen 3 or 4 deer on Sunday while out riding around one of our hunting areas. At one point I was on an old logging road just putting along on the quad I look over into the woods and there stands a medium sized doe just looking at me. I kept going and caught up to my Sister and her Boyfriend I asked them if they'd see the doe they hadn't noticed her so we went back through there and it was still there just watching us as we watched her. She finally lost interest and turned and walked away.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> I have whites and reds and they are all dropping bombs.
> 
> Lg_mouth


Me too! Hasn't been like this for a couple years! Also, bumper crop of 
apples!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> I have whites and reds and they are all dropping bombs.
> 
> Lg_mouth


Me too! Hasn't been like this for a couple years! Also, bumper crop of 
apples! I wonder if the thorn apples down in Deer Country(SEOh) are loaded also?? Haven't seen the wild, green crabapples for couple years.


----------

